# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Does anyone else have a recurring sleep paralysis hallucination?

## Kanano

I don't know why, but apparently my mind has picked up on the fact that hearing women whisper 2 feet from my bed when I can't see or move scares the living hell out of me. I mean, the hell with my ceiling being ripped away into tiles off into space, or unearthly moaning like some of my last SP hallucinations were, no, instead I get a random whispering woman next to my bed! (Or sometimes she's eating, but it's unearthly ravenous animal eating so it's scary >.>)



Last time I had this was today, I slipped into SP and was like "Yay, this again." but I had become more adept at rolling out of bed and into a dream. I lay there for a few seconds waiting for the hallucination to kick in and sure enough I hear the woman start to go at it. I knew what I was doing this time though, it went something like this:



Me: Ok, where's she at?



*whisper* *whisper* *whisper* 



Me: Aw, screw you lady   *rolls into dream*





But yeah, does anyone else have a recurring hallucination?

----------


## zebrah

The only thing that tends to happen in most of my sleep paralysis experiences is vibrations.

That is strange that you have the same hallucination multiple times. How many times have you had this happen?

----------


## Kanano

Oh, oh it happens every time I go into SP now. Without fail.

----------


## Coldberg

i used to have these when i was a kid , i had some very frightening experience
usually it was a tall dark silhouette of a man passing through my bedroom door or watching at me 
or the earth shaking but not anymore o.O

----------


## LonelyTurtle

> Oh, oh it happens every time I go into SP now. Without fail.



This may be because you focus on it, and expect it to happen. 
Personally I think a women whispering would be kind of sexy >.>

----------


## oddvids

Aside from the normal pink-and-green patterns I see in my eyes whenever I stare at a pure, unchanging color, I used to see majestic ships a lot in paralysis. I don't really know why - I don't really think about sailing or boating from day to day - but it did happen a lot.

----------


## LikesToTrip

That's actually pretty awesome. If that literally happens every time you could use that to your advantage. You'll always have confirmation that you've reached SP, and it could make WILDing much more consistent.
When I first started WILDing I would frequently hear footsteps and think someone was in my house. Since then they've gone away though, I normally don't even notice SP anymore I just slip straight into a dream.

----------


## MadMonkey

I think its sort of cool. I never get much hallucinations when I try and get SP so I never really know how close I am. It would probably make WILD way easier if you had the same hallucination every single time you reached SP. Oh and that ceiling being ripped away into space thing sounds really epic!

----------


## KayKay

I am new to this forum, found this thread while surfing for anything about sleep paralysis I could find. I have had episodes of SP since I was a child but never really understood what they were until recently. I have had 3 episodes in the last month or so-and 2 were in the last week. Mine are accompanied by auditory and sensational hallucinations. Last week I had one in which I was totally paralyzed but awake and experienced an out of body moment, where I came out of my sleeping body and turned back and looked at my sleeping self. During this episode I also was aware of a presence that came into my room and hovered over me, I even felt the bed press down on either side of my shoulders. The presence just hovered over me and breathed on me-I felt and heard the breathing. It seemed to take me in its arms. I was aware of a vague feeling of the possibility it might rape me. Weird, I know. All the while I am alert but totally immobilized and paralyzed. I can flutter my eyes and see glimpses of the TV and my body. This afternoon I experienced another episode and this time it was accompanied by very lucid auditory hallucinations. I was once again in the bedroom and heard rustling and banging on the master bedroom bathroom door (I had it closed) and rustling on the living room blinds, in the room next to me, and banging in the basement below me. At the same time I am heard the TV and know clearly I am hearing exactly what is going on on the program that was playing. I attempted to come out of my body again but could not, I caught a faint glimpse of my legs coming up out of my body but I failed. It was so frustrating. I was helpless and frightened by the noises I was hearing. I kept trying to assure myself they were hallucinations and the harder I tried to move or wake up, the deeper I went into the paralysis. Eventually I tried to go with it and move into lucid dream state but failed at that as well. is there anyone that can give me advice on how to turn SP around into a lucid dream or even to pull myself out of the SP state? Is there some reason this is happening with more frequency? My sleep schedule is not the  most consistent but it never has been. Perhaps I just need to talk to other people who have experienced this and how they handle it.

----------


## Hades

When I was a kid I skipped school a couple of times and would hide in my bed around lunch time as my mum used to work nearby and sometimes would come home for lunch about 12-1ish, didn't get busted for a while as she never really ventured past the kitchen lounge.
Of course I'd throw the covers over my head and try to entertain myself day dreaming, would've been great if ipods had been invented at the time. Occasionaly I'd doze off but never into a deep sleep or for very long, and other times would sort of feel like I could see around my room while my body was paralysed and often felt like someone had walked in kind of blurred out and spoken in muted whispers while I could see my form from side on.
I'm guessing I must have visualised the room so often and listened out often enough to the point where I'd doze of and visualise it. I'd wake up thinking someone must have been home only to find out I was in the clear.

When I was busted it wasn't a muted whisper tho lol.

----------


## Ev

The sound hallucinations you are experiencing are normal for sleep paralysis/WILD onset. I heard my family members whisper "wake up" to me a few times, as if they were in the same room. 

If you want to get more insight into your condition, google "God helmet" - there's a part of your brain, called temporal lobe that is responsible for crating hallucinations like this. Yours may be stimulated during SP/WILD onset...

----------


## Puffin

I get the sensation of the covers being pulled off me a lot.

----------


## bringmepeterpan

Hello, my name is Tiler and I'm 19, I have been have reoccuring sleep paralysis for the past few months, I've had really bad hallucinations while awake and I try desperately to wake my partner up everytime it happens, I have it about once a week now and its very very scary. Until tonight it has been bearable, but just 20 minutes ago, I had a combination of sleep paralysis and a dream about paralysis, I cannot tell whats real or not anymore, everything I dreamed was so vividly real, everything felt so real, everything looked so real I thought i was awake, but I wasnt, now I dont know when I am awake and when im not, is there anyway to stop this? I need help so bad I dont want this to happen anymore it scares me to death and no one I know understands or can help and I'm loosing desperately needed sleep. Please someone message me if you can help me in anyway.

----------


## MissLucy

> Hello, my name is Tiler and I'm 19, I have been have reoccuring sleep paralysis for the past few months, I've had really bad hallucinations while awake and I try desperately to wake my partner up everytime it happens, I have it about once a week now and its very very scary. Until tonight it has been bearable, but just 20 minutes ago, I had a combination of sleep paralysis and a dream about paralysis, I cannot tell whats real or not anymore, everything I dreamed was so vividly real, everything felt so real, everything looked so real I thought i was awake, but I wasnt, now I dont know when I am awake and when im not, is there anyway to stop this? I need help so bad I dont want this to happen anymore it scares me to death and no one I know understands or can help and I'm loosing desperately needed sleep. Please someone message me if you can help me in anyway.



Do reality checks  :smiley:  Read up on them in the wiki ^^

----------


## cmind

> Me: Ok, where's she at?
> 
> 
> 
> *whisper* *whisper* *whisper* 
> 
> 
> 
> Me: Aw, screw you lady   *rolls into dream*



lol

I don't know if this counts as "recurring", but in SP I always see cartoon characters. Original characters, not real ones.

----------


## iFatal

When I think of something scary, instead of thinking of the worst possible sinario, I think of something more positive. For example, if I heard that lady whispering, then I would think of that lady being super hot so that would take my mind off that lady whispering.

----------


## Ultrajinx

This morning I had a failed sp attempt. it was the most intense vibrations I had ever felt. I thought my body was going to shake apart and the hallucination I had was of a crudely drawn skeleton. I am starting to think i had this failure because i tried this wild attempt in a natural sleeping position (on my stomach) Any pointers would be gladly taken (I have had a successful wild attempt with the trans into sp before it just never did this lol)

(oh oh i just remembered another part of it all right before it started to happen i heard one of the songs i like start to play as clear as day but that is impossible as i am the only person in my house who listens to them XD) 

i found the song http://www.myspace.com/oppenheimer/m...-test-53117280 it's called this is a test

----------

